
Ask HN: Best Git tutorial for teaching non technical people the basics - anm89
I&#x27;m mentoring a designer right now and am attempting to teach them bootstrap. I&#x27;d like to be able to use git to share code snippets with them.<p>This person is not particularly technical and probably has no real interest in understanding git at a deep level or understanding it under the hood.<p>Is there a tutorial directed at this audience? Basically just enough to figure out what directory they are in at the command line, push, pull and commit?
======
yash1th
I liked this one
[https://www.rithmschool.com/courses/git](https://www.rithmschool.com/courses/git)

------
Jugurtha
Excellent interactive tutorial:
[https://learngitbranching.js.org/](https://learngitbranching.js.org/)

You can also directly go to the sandbox (without the tutorial) and just
experiment with this link:
[https://learngitbranching.js.org/?NODEMO](https://learngitbranching.js.org/?NODEMO)

------
mabynogy
Github UI can be enough for him. If he has full rights on a repo he can even
use the builtin editor and understand how the revisions are organized.

------
starptech
I really like [https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/what-is-version-
cont...](https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/what-is-version-control). It
starts with the fundamentals and goes deeper one by one.

------
ademcan
I always refer to the following tutorial ('Git - the simple guide - no deep
shit!') when I am blocked [https://rogerdudler.github.io/git-
guide/](https://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/)

------
jimnotgym
The Github tutorial is pretty simple. Have a look ast that first.

